# Rare Keinosuke Enoeda Tape Clip



## Jason Striker II (Feb 28, 2012)

20 Min. clip from the very rare Advanced Kata tape by Keinosuke Enoeda!

Osu!


----------



## chinto (Feb 28, 2012)

ok .. where do I see this video?


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, guys! I didn't post the link this morning when I found it - and now am looking...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 20, 2012)

Any luck?


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Apr 8, 2012)

chinto said:


> ok .. where do I see this video?



Yeah, I was just saying the same thing. I was like alright, I get to see a vintage video of a Karate legend, and then my heart sank.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 9, 2012)

He's probably talking about this video: 

[yt]RV619nWyNbg[/yt]


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Apr 9, 2012)

OK, I'll show my ignorance (again).  What's with the bunny hops at the end?  Seems like a nice kata otherwise.  Are they just to make the kata end at the beginning point, or is there some esoteric hidden application for them? No disrespect to the Shotokan guys, and I'm not trying to be an @$$, I really am curious.
Thanks.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 9, 2012)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> OK, I'll show my ignorance (again).  What's with the bunny hops at the end?  Seems like a nice kata otherwise.  Are they just to make the kata end at the beginning point, or is there some esoteric hidden application for them? No disrespect to the Shotokan guys, and I'm not trying to be an @$$, I really am curious.
> Thanks.



Yes, it's a Shotokan peculiarity added likely so you end at the point where you started the kata.  The Shorin-ryu versions of the kata do not have the three short hops backwards.


----------



## Ray B (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been involved in Chibana line Shorin-ryu karate for over 20 years, Matsubayashi
for a few and Seibukan briefly. I am not aware of any of the main Shorin branches doing Chinte.
Chinto yes, but not Chinte. I was told Chinte was inspired by Chinto though I do not see it.


----------



## dancingalone (Apr 11, 2012)

Ray B said:


> I have been involved in Chibana line Shorin-ryu karate for over 20 years, Matsubayashi
> for a few and Seibukan briefly. I am not aware of any of the main Shorin branches doing Chinte.
> Chinto yes, but not Chinte. I was told Chinte was inspired by Chinto though I do not see it.



Some Isshinryu schools do it as a supplementary kata.  But primarily I was thinking of HIGA Yuchoku's group, the Kyudokan.  Apparently they can be classified as an offshoot of your Kobayashi?  Higa Sensei studied under Shiroma, Shinzato, and Chibana and was highly ranked by Chibana.

[yt]rcdM7pW14ms[/yt]


----------



## Ray B (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, Higa Sensei was Chibana's first Shihan. 
He is in the minority of Shorin schools teaching it. 
I am currently trying to learn more about this kata and will get back to you regarding it.


----------

